# Boss or Meyer



## dans43

I'm purchasing my first plow, I've looked at all the majors and I'm down to Boss & Meyer. I like the Boss a little more but Meyer has a 0% financing for 36 months. Any feed back on either is appreciated.


----------



## 95HDRam

I have been plowing with my Meyer blade for years now and have nothing bad to say about it. Will be purchasing a new Meyer after this season. I am one of few in my area that runs a Meyer but they will all say that I am out there every storm with no major issuses. 

Can't give an opinion on the Boss since I have never used one but I am sure this thread will spark up plenty of people for both sides. 

What Year, Make, Model is your truck and what type of jobs will you be doing will also aid in a decision.


----------



## grandview

Boss v plow.close this thread!


----------



## randomb0b123

grandview is 110% correct. your comparing like the best plow company and the worst plow company


----------



## 95HDRam

randomb0b123;1491975 said:


> grandview is 110% correct. your comparing like the best plow company and the worst plow company


Which is why we don't use the Boss :laughing:

Just messin with ya


----------



## randomb0b123

95HDRam;1491976 said:


> Which is why we don't use the Boss :laughing:
> 
> Just messin with ya


if you tryed one you wouldnt go back, its so nice not having the blade go flying when you hit bumps. and the mounting system is great


----------



## 95HDRam

Have thought about it a few times but a V-plow wouldn't benefit us enough to get one. Hey I can't knock Boss since they out sell every other plow company. Numbers don't lie. We just use what works for us.


----------



## grandview

You know Boss is good,even GP has seen the light and dumped his Curtis.


----------



## dans43

2001 Chevy 2500HD 6.0 liter gas 4800lbs front end


----------



## dans43

my other concern is the Meyer is 822 lbs, about 185 more then the boss. the meyer dealer told me they make adjustments to the torsion bars and suggests at least 400lbs of weight in the bed. is this normal? the Boss dealer didn't mention any of this.


----------



## carkey351

dans43;1492004 said:


> my other concern is the Meyer is 822 lbs, about 185 more then the boss. the meyer dealer told me they make adjustments to the torsion bars and suggests at least 400lbs of weight in the bed. is this normal? the Boss dealer didn't mention any of this.


Very normal to crank the -t-bars up and add ballast. You should probably do it with either plow. I have a poly Meyer, and while it still works 15+ years later, I won't ever be buying another one. There are way too many other plow manufacturers that are WAY better. Just my $.02.


----------



## basher

randomb0b123;1491975 said:


> grandview is 110% correct. your comparing like the best plow company and the worst plow company


You need to check out the new Meyers, it ain't your daddy's snowplow.

I know of someone that could literaily run any plow out there has them all right there available in the shop Boss, Western, Snowdogg, Meyer, etc and he uses the the new Meyer Vees.


----------



## JT SNOW

grandview;1491972 said:


> Boss v plow.close this thread!


*Fisher XLS*......Now close the thread...I will run over your Boss "V" and pooped it out....


----------



## JT SNOW

basher;1492046 said:


> You need to check out the new Meyers, it ain't your daddy's snowplow.
> 
> I know of someone that could literaily run any plow out there has them all right there available in the shop Boss, Western, Snowdogg, Meyer, etc and he uses the the new Meyer Vees.


I agree...Meyers has come a very long way....Its a nice plow.....Thumbs Up



dans43;1491957 said:


> I'm purchasing my first plow, I've looked at all the majors and I'm down to Boss & Meyer. I like the Boss a little more but Meyer has a 0% financing for 36 months. Any feed back on either is appreciated.


Other than financing why Boss or Meyer.....Are those the only 2 dealers...Dealer support is key in a new plow.....Meyers, Boss, Fisher, Western, Blizzard, Curtis, Hiniker,Snowpuppy....are all good plows.....


----------



## maverjohn

My Meyers plow worked, But my boss V is the best plow I have ever used !!


----------



## JT SNOW

maverjohn;1492229 said:


> My Meyers plow worked, But my boss V is the best plow I have ever used !!


My Boss worked sometimes....................My Fisher XLS is the "Best" plow i have EVER used.....:laughing::laughing:

I just love Boss owners.....Blind Loyalty.....:laughing:


----------



## IC-Smoke

nobody wanted to hear about the fisher.... check thread title:laughing:


Ive used a meyer straight blade for years, switched to a Western (hd blade but the wiring harness is junk) then back to meyer with the MD-II hitch.... Last year I saw the light and bought a Boss poly VXT. The Meyers have held up great but the last couple years coil valve issues and faulty lighting on the plow have plagued me. I wouldnt call last year a test for the BOSS but the v plow has cut my time by 1/3 at least vs the meyer straight plow in the few plowable events. 

I cant comment about the new meyers or their v plow but it also comes down to Dealer Support. 

.02


----------



## JT SNOW

IC-Smoke;1492322 said:


> nobody wanted to hear about the fisher.... check thread title:laughing:
> 
> Ive used a meyer straight blade for years, switched to a Western (hd blade but the wiring harness is junk) then back to meyer with the MD-II hitch.... Last year I saw the light and bought a Boss poly VXT. The Meyers have held up great but the last couple years coil valve issues and faulty lighting on the plow have plagued me. I wouldnt call last year a test for the BOSS but the v plow has cut my time by 1/3 at least vs the meyer straight plow in the few plowable events.
> 
> I cant comment about the new meyers or their v plow but it also comes down to Dealer Support.
> 
> .02


:laughing:.....Agreed...Nobody wants to hear the truth the Fisher is the "Best"...(all you Boss owners this is a joke so calm down)....

Maybee there should be a hybrid of the Meyers and Boss and we can call it the Meybo...Birdseeded can fab one up for us......Thumbs Up


----------



## basher

IC-Smoke;1492322 said:


> the v plow has cut my time by 1/3 at least vs straight plow in the few plowable events.
> 
> comes down to Dealer Support. .02


The manufacturer has nothing to do with it, any vee will be faster than a straight blade.

But it's not the Vee that creates the speed in most situations it's the scoop configuration.

Hiniker's Scoop plow is as efficient has the vees with out all the hydraulics. They just won't work as well for drift country.

For most snowplowers the clean up advantages of the scoop is what provides the efficiency.

The box wing plows (DD's expanding triplets or Snoway's R series) are even more efficient and better snow movers in the straight blade configuration.


----------



## IC-Smoke

JT I was just giving you a hard time. Thumbs Up 

Basher you're right the v is a different animal than a straight blade. I looked into the Blizzard Power Plow but after reading the dealer support issues and my local meyer/blizzard dealer being arrogant I decided not to go there. 

If we had a fisher or western dealer around I would have considered the XLS or Wideout.


----------



## mercer_me

Meyer or Boss? Is that a real question?  Go with The Boss you will be much happier.


----------



## JT SNOW

mercer_me;1492360 said:


> Meyer or Boss? Is that a real question?  Go with The Boss you will be much happier.


Why????......Please Explain....Have you used both and come to that conclusion....


----------



## basher

mercer_me;1492360 said:


> Meyer or Boss? Is that a real question?  Go with The Boss you will be much happier.


And you base this on what experience? Have you seen a Meyer made in the last three years? Pushed with one or are you just going with the flow and all the posts about the last generation of Meyer. The new ones may be yellow but it ain't your daddy's snowplow.



JT SNOW;1492386 said:


> Why????......Please Explain....Have you used both and come to that conclusion....


In Texas they'd say he's "All hat no cattle" Highly experienced for his age


----------



## 91AK250

going on 12 years with my BOSS, never has let me down. regular maint and she keeps trucking. i work on boss plows every day at work and we see the competition come through..normally we're removing it for a install of a boss.

i learned to plow on a myer that was about a year old at the time. every time we went out something went on it(hoses,wires..blah blah). could have been bad luck idk but it left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## mercer_me

JT SNOW;1492386 said:


> Why????......Please Explain....Have you used both and come to that conclusion....





basher;1492425 said:


> And you base this on what experience? Have you seen a Meyer made in the last three years? Pushed with one or are you just going with the flow and all the posts about the last generation of Meyer. The new ones may be yellow but it ain't your daddy's snowplow.
> 
> In Texas they'd say he's "All hat no cattle" Highly experienced for his age


I used to own a Meyer and it didn't impress me at all, granted it was an older one and the new ones are probably better. My uncle has an 8' Boss and from what I have scene it's a really nice plow and it's very rugged.

I know I'm only 19 and I have a lot to learn but, I'd say for my age I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## secret_weapon

I read through this and unless I missed it nobody gave any reasons why Boss is better, such as simple wiring and controls and the straight blade is simple and well built. Easily field serviceable should something happen. If you get the joystick, there are no control modules to fail. I've used Meyer and I'm not going back. For what I do a straight blade suits me fine but I bought a V because I'd be a fool to pass up the deal that I got. I may sell the V if I find a good deal on a straight blade again.


----------



## beaureguard

I may be late getting in on this conversation, but I don't see anyone talking about the pro's and con's of either manufacturer. I currently have been using a Fisher 8 1/2' EZ V for a place that I work for nearly 10 years. I am looking at getting a plow for myself and have looked at Fisher, Boss, & Meyer V plows. 

I like the Boss VXT, but don't like how the blade control works. You have to push 2 buttons for every movement of the blade position as well as the trip blade. How do you get this blade back to the shop for repairs if it breaks down? There is no way to keep the blade in a raised position if the hydraulics breakdown. If the hydraulics don't work when putting it on, how do you do it? Not sure what the warranty period is. The price in April was $6500 for the 9'2" XVT

With Meyer, one thing I like is the jack on the stand for installation and removal, its adjustable so if the ground moves or shifts you can adjust it. The controls are nice, you can control one side if you want, or you can control both side at the same time if you want. Also one button for scoop or v positions. Also like the trip blade on each side of the V. What I don't like is the flap they use in the center of the plow. Once it wears out or tears it will allow snow to flow rite through the center of the plow leaving a stripe that is very difficult to get rid of. (The fisher EZ V has the same type flap.) If you replace the rubber flap and not the cutting edge you will ruin the flap within one season. If the hydraulic pump goes on this plow you can short chain it to the shop. It also has a 5 year warranty. The price in September for the 8 1/2' was $5624

With the Fisher it has Trip edges on both sides of the V. The controls are similar if not the same as the control described on the Meyers (according to the salesperson I spoke to that sells both Meyer & Fisher). In the bottom of the V it no longer has the rubber flap, it has another cutting edge that covers the area on both sides of V. I don't like the jack on it. With this if the grounds moves or settles you need to jack the stand with an additional jack. And the hydraulic pump goes you can short chain this one as well. I think it was a 2 year warranty. The price in September was $5600

My choice here will probably be the Fisher 8 1/2' Extreme V MS

Not sure if this was the kind of information you were looking for, but you got it.


----------



## 91AK250

if something goes wrong with the boss you just ratchet strap it up..very simple easy and quick. you can get a joystick optional. i personally love the boss handheld controller but everyone is different. the wiring is simple, easy to diagnose. very well built plows and truck side mounts. i install them daily so yes i am bias i have no problem saying that.

if your smart hitch stops working its very easy to push the light tower and lock it on the truck by hand. the old ones that's how you did it.

that said we have had a few trucks that were bidded with a western/blizzard plow so we did everything else to the truck except the plow. after we looked over the other brand plows we liked much better how the boss stuff is built. funny thing is we remove more Myers every year and install boss's on truck every year..i still dont know what thats all about other then having alot of issues? i dont get to talk to the owners/operators.


----------



## beaureguard

That is good to know. What about the trip blade? Seems like that wouldn't be as good as the trip blade. But the trip blade is the only thing I know so there is nothing to compare it to.


----------



## theplowmeister

I have a boss V the ONLY reason I have a Boss is because of the weight It was the lightest V plow. But Meyer has lighter one.

I will not buy another Boss product why:

boss's idea of simple is a return spring on the wings (in 3 years Ive replaced 6 of them) and 6 hydraulic lines. AND there are 3 different hydraulic line fittings (cant carry 1 hose as a spare GOT TO have 3 hoses as spares 
special wing cylinders if you want to backdrag with the V plow.

And lastly I HATE full trip blades. when trying to stack wet snow, you lift the blade and the weight of the snow pulls the blade down and dumps the snow (when in scoop)


Mmm fisher uses 5 hydraulic lines and no return springs.

now that Meyer is using new hydraulics I will by a Meyer next time.


----------



## MWSAI

Not a Meyer fan. Seen the new ones have problems. Don't have much experience with Boss however I love my SnowDogg.


----------



## bigthom

:salute:fisher fisher fisher fisher fisher fisher.... that is allpayup


----------



## secret_weapon

I am speaking from my personal experience. I have used Meyer and can say that I had nothing but electrical problems with it. Motor replace multiple times because moisture getting in and corroding brushes. Solenoids quit working and I would have to replace the valve too because it was expanded and I couldn't separate coil and valve. Had to keep a spare pump or in my truck at all times. A spare touchpad controller was necessary too as it could stop working at anytime. 
This is why I switched to Boss and never looked back. My first Boss plow I bought used, was 8' straight blade. The second season I had it the motor crapped out which I'm guessing was already 4-5 years old. Replaced that and was good to go. Sold it to my Boss 2 years ago and is still going strong. NO ELECTRICAL PROBLEMS. Simple is better and keeps you going while the other guy is out there trying to fix his yellow plow in the snow like I did every other storm.


----------



## IC-Smoke

I kept the local store busy ordering coils for my meyers, seemed like once a year I changed the C coil or one of them. Broke each nigh saber housing when the blade tripped (different occasions). The blade has had some abuse but the blade is actually bent back on both ends. and the angle iron on the back by the cutting edge is arched from being bent. I guess they werent built for a 3/4 ton diesel... Hopefully the new meyer product is a bit more commercial grade... 

.02


----------



## secret_weapon

Yesterday I noticed a truck in a parking lot with a big ugly bumper bar hanging off the front. Sticker on the truck mount said Meyer. Is that the new mounting system Meyer has?:laughing: Does that thing come off or is that a permanent fixture?


----------



## DieselSlug

My dad had a boss straight blade on his 99 silverado 1500, in the 4 years he owned it never had an issue. My girlfriends dad just bought a 2011 F250 with a straight boss on it. No issues there yet either but it wasnt a real winter.. I run a Fisher MM1 because its what i bought the rig with. If i had to choose between the two brands i (i have never had a Meyer) the Boss setups always look beefier? The mounts and so on. When i look at the Meyers plows the mounts look like they are made from smaller thickness metal. The only thing im not to fond of with the Boss is how the square truckside mount is so large and hangs so low. One benefit of the Fisher push plate, they look very clean on a truck. Just my .02


----------



## Murphy4570

secret_weapon;1507027 said:


> Yesterday I noticed a truck in a parking lot with a big ugly bumper bar hanging off the front. Sticker on the truck mount said Meyer. Is that the new mounting system Meyer has?:laughing: Does that thing come off or is that a permanent fixture?


Maybe the old '80s behind the bumper mount. Permanent mount. It's what I have. Old '80s Meyer setup. I like it.

Here's some photos of the old Meyers setup. The mounting bracket bolts directly to the frame of the truck, and the bumper mounts to the bracket. Permanently attached. Old school as hell, and it works!


----------



## IC-Smoke

The new mount has a brush guard style accessory.


























Older meyer setup


----------



## randomb0b123

thats nice i bet a brush guard dosent need repairs every storm and a rebuilt pump 3 times a season


----------



## Murphy4570

That brush guard mount looks pretty bad ass to me. 

Everyone around me either has the old 1980's "Custom Classic" style mount like mine, or that EZ Classic mount that you posted as the "older" style, IC-Smoke. I believe they used that style in the '90s. 

I rarely see trucks with anything but Meyers setups around here. It is the preferred brand here.


----------

